# Hincapie wins Dauphiné prologue



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 5, 2005)

Velonews.com is reporting that Discovery Channel's George Hincapie (USA) has won the prologue of the 57th edition of the Dauphiné Libéré, a 7.9-kilometer individual time trial in Aix-les-Bains. 

Hincapie surprised prologue specialists with a winning time of 9:55 for the 7.9km individual time trial held in hot temperatures in the historic spa town.  That just under 30-MPH!

Four Americans broke into the top five on Sunday, with Hincapie besting Gerolsteiner's Levi Leipheimer by one second. Phonak's Floyd Landis took fourth, bettering Hincapie's teammate Lance Armstrong by one second.....

http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/8161.0.html

Hincapie has been riding extremely well this spring and is one of the leaders in the Pro Cycling Championship Points...if all goes well he should lead Armstrong to a 7th Tour de France Win in July...

Dauphiné Libéré - Standings after 1 Day:

1. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery, 9:55
2. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 9:56
3. Andrey Kashechkin (Kz), Crédit Agricole, 9:58
4. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak 10:00
5. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery, 10:01


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 6, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Dauphiné Libéré - Standings after 1 Day:
> 
> 1. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery, 9:55
> 2. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 9:56
> ...


Charlie,

With their dominance as of late, what do you think the odds are of putting three Americans on the podium in late July?  I wouldn't mind seeing an Armstrong-Hincapie 1-2.  George deserves it, having been so loyal to his leader all these years when he surely could have captained a team of his own.  I think this could be the biggest year for US cycling ever.  It's nice to see more than just one or two guys seriously competing on the world stage.  We've come a long ways since the days of Lemond, Hampsten, and Phinney.

Smitty


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 6, 2005)

Standings after the 1st Stage
 
1 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team    5.20.50
2 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner                                                         0.01
3 Andrey Kashechkin (Kaz) Credit Agricole                                                0.03
4 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak Hearing Systems                                      0.05
5 Lance Armstrong (USA) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team         0.06
6 Oscar Pereiro (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems                                     0.07
7 Alberto Contador (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth Team                          0.09
8 Ivan Gutierrez (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne                           0.13
9 Davide Rebellin (Ita) Gerolsteiner                                                             0.13
10 Francisco Lara Ruiz (Spa) T-Mobile Team                                           0.14

After more than five hours of competitive racing, there is less than 15-seconds between the first ten riders....


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 7, 2005)

Velonews.com is reporting that Ag2R's Samuel Dumoulin moved into the overall leader's jersey after winning the second stage of the Dauphiné Libéré, a 187-kilometer race from Givors to Chauffailles, on Tuesday. 

The AG2R rider prevailed in a sprint on what was the final, relatively flat stage ahead of Wednesday's 47km time trial - a stage in which Lance Armstrong is favored to win and thus claim his first victory of the season. Dumoulin takes over the race lead from Discovery's George Hincapie. 

Discovery Channel's Hincapie, who pulled on the leader's yellow jersey after winning Sunday's prologue, finished in the main field alongside team leader Lance Armstrong. Armstrong, who is expected to be among the favorites for Wednesday's 47 km race against the clock, is using the race as preparation for his bid to win a seventh consecutive yellow jersey in July's Tour de France. 

For the complete report go to http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/8172.0.html

Stage 2 Results
1. Samuel Dumoulin (F), Ag2r Prevoyance, 4:47:06
2. Anthony Charteau (F), Bouygues Telecom
3. Frederic Finot (F), Francaise des Jeux
4. Frederic Bessy (F), Cofidis, all s.t.
5. Robert Hunter (RSA), Phonak, at 3:16
6. Thor Hushovd (Nor), Credit Agricole
7. Stuart O'Grady (Aus), Cofidis
8. Juan Antonio Flecha (Sp), Fassa Bortolo
9. Enrico Franzoi (I), Lampre
10. Enrico Gasparotto (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, all s.t.

Overall Standings after Stage 2
1. Samuel Dumoulin (F), Ag2r Prevoyance
2. Frederic Finot (F), Francaise des Jeux, 0:20
3. Anthony Charteau (F), Bouygues Telecom, 0:21
4. Frederic Bessy (F), Cofidis, 0:28
5. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 3:06
6. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 3:07
7. Andrey Kashechkin (Kaz), Credit Agricole, 3:09
8. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 3:11
9. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 3:12
10. Oscar Pereiro (Sp), Phonak, 3:13


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 8, 2005)

*After 3 Stages - American Levi Leipheimer Leads*

Velownews.com is reporting that former world time trial champion Santiago Botero (Phonak) won a 47-kilometer individual time trial, the third stage of the Dauphiné Libéré in Roanne, France, Wednesday. 

American Levi Leipheimer (Team Gerolsteiner) finished one second back in the race against the clock, a performance strong enough to move him into the overall lead. Discovery's Lance Armstrong completed what he considered his first real test for the upcoming Tour de France by finishing third 26-seconds behind the stage winner.

The time trial course featured only one climb, a 3.5km ascent at an average of six percent, although the remaining field of 155 riders had to contend with a strong headwind for the rest of the way. 

http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/8176.0.html

Stage 3 Results – 1st 10 Leaders followed by USA Riders & Discovery Channel Team (USA) Riders
1. Santiago Botero (Col), Phonak, 1:00:06.55
2. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 0:01
3. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 0:26
4. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 0:39
5. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 01:00
6. Oscar Pereiro (Sp), Phonak, 01:09
7. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 01:11
8. Marzio Bruseghin (I), Fassa Bortolo, 01:14
9. Ivan Gutierrez (Sp), Illes Balears, 01:16
10. Sebastian Lang (G), Gerolsteiner, 01:19
36. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 03:29
64. Jose Azevedo (P), Discovery Channel, 04:40
75. Jose Luis Rubiera (Sp), Discovery Channel, 04:57
76. Christian Vandevelde (USA), CSC, 04:57
87. Stijn Devolder (B), Discovery Channel, 05:14
90. Manuel Beltran (Sp), Discovery Channel, 05:16

Overall Standings – 1st 10 Leaders followed by USA Riders & Discovery Channel Team (USA) Riders
1. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 11:11:20
2. Santiago Botero (Col), Phonak, 0:12
3. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 0:30
4. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 0:42
5. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 1:09
6. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 1:12
7. Oscar Pereiro (Sp), Phonak, 1:14
8. Ivan Gutierrez (Sp), Illes Balears, 1:27
9. Marzio Bruseghin (I), Fassa Bortolo, 1:36
10. Sebastian Lang (G), Gerolsteiner, 1:43
39. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 3:51
68. Jose Azevedo (P), Discovery Channel, 5:12
72. Jose Luis Rubiera (Sp), Discovery Channel, 5:25
78. Christian Vandevelde (USA), CSC, 5:37
94. Manuel Beltran (Sp), Discovery Channel, 6:23
139. Benjamin Noval (Sp), Discovery Channel, 10:31
140. Stijn Devolder (B), Discovery Channel, 11:13


----------

